# Nepenthes tentaculata from western Sarawak



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

_Nepenthes tentaculata_ is very common pitcher plant in the highland of Borneo where the altitude is above 3,000 feet from sea level. However, the one which I found is at the altitude around 2,000 feet. It is growing together with _Sphagnum_ moss.

_Nepenthes tentaculata_










Pix 2










Pix 3










Pix 4










Pix 5: green coloured pitcher of _Nepenthes tentaculata_ :


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Pix 6










pix 7










pix 8










pix 9










pix 10


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Other species of pitcher plant:

_Nepenthes albomarginata_










_Nepenthes veitchii_ (growing on the tree):










_Nepenthes hirsuta_










Other plants:

wild orchid, _Bulbophyllum _ sp.










One of the smallest orchids in the world, helmet orchid (flower looks like helmet); _Corybas carinatus _ (different species compared to the _Corybas_ found in limestone hill)










The size of the leaf is about the size of 10 cent.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

wild orchid, _Chelonistele_ sp.










The forest on a mountain of western Sarawak;










Unidentified species:










Termites!


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Very very nice pics. We have some of that moss here in the White Mountains of New hampshire, USA. Close to 4,000 feet up.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Yup, that is Sphagnum moss....can be found in a lot of places.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

junglemike said:


> wild orchid, _Bulbophyllum _ sp.


are you actually up in the tree taking this picture?

very very nice pics BTW i love the jungle makes me feel like I'm there looking at these pics


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

jazzlvr123 said:


> are you actually up in the tree taking this picture?
> 
> very very nice pics BTW i love the jungle makes me feel like I'm there looking at these pics


No, I took that shot near the cliff.


----------

